# "Auto-Simulator"



## Autorocker (22. August 2013)

Hi Leute,
gibt es eigentlich ein (Renn-)Spiel wo man "wie im echten Auto fahren kann"?
Also ich meine wo man z.B. das Logitech G27 richtig ausnutzen kann, dass man z.B. bevor man schaltet erst das Kupplungspedal durchdrücken muss oder der Motor auch aus gehen kann wenn man sich verschaltet usw.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Gluksi (22. August 2013)

Project cars und es ist kostenlos


----------



## Chemenu (22. August 2013)

Die Simulationen von Simbin (Race 07, Race On, GTR Evolution, usw.) unterstützen alle Lenkräder mit Kupplung. Auch das alte Richard Burns Rally.
Wenn Du einfach nur rumfahren willst kannst Du Dir auch mal das hier ansehen: City Car Driving - Car Driving Simulator, Car Game



Gluksi schrieb:


> Project cars und es ist kostenlos


 Project Cars ist doch nicht kostenlos. Und auch noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Autorocker (22. August 2013)

Also Project Cars unterstützt Die Lenkräder mit Kupplung?
Naja....es dauert ja eh noch lange bis das Spiel rauskommt.


----------



## Andregee (22. August 2013)

Project cars kostenlos haha. Nichtmal für Geld bekommt man aktuell einen Account da ein Aufnahmestop besteht. 
 Eine Kupplung wird nur in Iracing und Live for Speed korrekt unterstützt, sprich man kann nicht schalten ohne zu kuppeln. Bei GTR2, Race07 Rfactor 1 und 2 und Cars benötigt man die Kupplung nur zum anfahren, danach kann man auch ohne die kupplung zu betätigen einfach schalten-


----------



## Scalon (22. August 2013)

Wenn wirklich alle SimBin Simulatoren die Lenkräder voll unterstützen kannst du dir Real Race Room Experience (auf Steam) anschauen


----------



## Ich 15 (23. August 2013)

Simbin Games, Rfactor, Asetto Corsa(wenn es kommt)


----------

